# How Can I Disable Low Light Boost On My Webcam?



## bigaxmax (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty much, I ordered a webcam from ebay, works just fine, nice picture... however I bought it in mind for making videos, and it does that fine.. if the sun is blazing behind you.

For some reason my webcam is stupid enough to suffer horrible frame rate instead of a darker image which could easily be brightened later on.

The webcam came alone, plug and play style and Vista identifys it as an Imaging Device - USB2.0_Camera (it has a mic too which I've disabled and played with and it doesnt make a difference to the image).

So after tedious googling my results yielded no way for me to turn off the lighting control when recording. In programs like Sony Vegas Pro 8, amongst a list of things like brightness saturation, blah blah, there are a few 'greyed out' options, which does include gain control and light compensation (I'm sure all webcam owners have seen this menu, it has 2 pages, with zoom at the top of the second, which apparently does nothing, although its the only one I can use on that page...).

All I'm after is either some kind of universal driver that will identify my camera differently and allow me to use those controls to disable the light boost, or a driver that completely doesnt allow any light boost at all. Or something completely different like a program? Drivers just seem more logical.

I have tried just using more light and a better area, but the fact is, its far too inconvienient, I would like to use it in darker areas anyway and its just getting stupid now.

All help will be greatly appreciated, and thank you in advance!


----------



## bigaxmax (Sep 6, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Apparently the option light control is available on some, p[robably higher end models,since you have some greyed out options in your software installation.
Is there software available from the manufacturer for a higher end model? They might include the options that are grayed out on your software and may or may not work for your model.


----------

